# NEW YORK | 520 Fifth Avenue | 305m | 1000ft | 76 fl | U/C



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Demolition is finally complete. 









Thor has simply revealed the retail base, but it will be topped by a roughly 200m structure with a hotel and condos. They bought a lot of air rights from the beautiful old building next door.



_Design subject to change_


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Today


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

What will be rising here??


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

We still don't know. The pre-crash proposal was for a tower of around 700'.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

LondoniumLex said:


> but it will be topped by a roughly 200m structure with a hotel and condos. They bought a lot of air rights from the beautiful old building next door.


Source for this? Yimby had a post a while back that said only a six story structure will be built. Specifically, this:








http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/02/revealed-520-fifth-avenue.html

Would be a huge shame if it's true.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

A hotel and condo, the design of which has not yet been revealed, will rise above the retail base.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Big news from Yimby! This will be huge!!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

Yea boy!!! Sweet! Great news. 920' to the roof w/ 71 floors.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

Via yimby.

Old rendering


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

wow. http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/12/permits-filed-520-5th-avenue-to-stand-920-feet-tall.html



> By: Nikolai Fedak on December 17th 2014 at 2:45 pm
> A new tower at 520 Fifth Avenue has been a long time coming, and Thor Equities has already released preliminary renderings of what the building’s retail podium will look like. But now, the first filings for the (likely) condominium portion of the development are up, and YIMBY can reveal that it will greatly exceed the previously estimated height, standing *71 stories and 920 feet to its roof*.
> 
> *Handel is listed as the architect of record, and the building will total 353,589 square feet*, split between *residential and commercial components*. Per the Schedule A, the first 24 floors of the building will be dedicated to 156,024 square feet of commercial space, with a three-story retail podium giving way to amenities and a hotel, which will total 208 rooms.
> ...


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Vertical_Gotham said:


> Yea boy!!! Sweet! Great news. 920' to the roof w/ 71 floors.


I hope that with the crown it exceeds 1,000!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

It would be great to get a roof height supertall here to help balance off the Bank of America Tower, 945' to its crown's height. The view of the ESB from 30 Rock shouldn't be in jeopardy, either. 











New York City Skyline, seen from Top of the Rock {Explore - 16/11/2014 - Highest Position 206} by Andy_Hartley, on Flickr


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

It. Just. Never. Stops. 

New York is incredible. :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

500 5th, the ~700' overshadowed art deco masterpiece next door.
source for both images


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

The I'm pleased that these stunning buildings which are next to and across the street from 520 will have an amazing tower as their neighbor.

Next door










Across the street









P.S.: Here's the DOB permit: 
http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...id=2&passjobnumber=121323923&passdocnumber=05

The zoning docs don't show the tower portion, but it appears that the tower will rise from a very small portion of the retail base.










http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...id=2&passjobnumber=121323923&passdocnumber=05


----------



## WI_1982 (Mar 6, 2010)

This building should be in the skyscraper section, not the highrise section. It's 920 ft. to roof per official NYC DOB filings.


----------



## citybooster (Jan 1, 2013)

WI_1982 said:


> This building should be in the skyscraper section, not the highrise section. It's 920 ft. to roof per official NYC DOB filings.


Maybe even the supertall one if it does get a crown, which if it does I'm sure will guarantee it a little over 1,000 ft in total.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Elevator going up!


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice! This along with Vanderbilt will help to balance the skyline out with the BoA Tower cluster from the north and south views!

Will also be a nice step up to Vanderbilt as well


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree, Stig. The MTA HQ on Madison and 45th also should be around 300m.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

It sure sticks out a lot. I hope the renderings aren't final and the developers take this opportunity to make something more appealing.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

The renderings haven't been released.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

It'll be pure class whatever the final renders show.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*Today*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Swap!

*YIMBY: Ceruzzi Properties To Acquire 520 Fifth Avenue, 71-Story Mixed-Use Tower Planned, Midtown*



> By: Reid Wilson 6:30 am on *June 26, 2015*
> 
> Last December, Thor Equities filed applications for a 71-story, nearly 353,600 square-foot mixed-use tower at 520 5th Avenue, in Midtown, and now Ceruzzi Properties has agreed to acquire the site for $325 million, according to Commercial Observer. The new owner plans to proceed with previous plans, which will feature three stories of retail, followed by 208 hotel rooms up to the 24th floor, and 145 residential units in the upper reaches of the tower.
> Handel is the project’s architect, although renderings are not yet available. The site’s former six-story building was removed in 2014, and ground breaking is expected before 2016.


*CO: Ceruzzi, SMI USA Buying Midtown Site From Thor for $325M*


> By Lauren Elkies Schram 6/25 5:15pm
> 
> Ceruzzi Properties and Shanghai’s SMI USA are purchasing a demolished East Midtown site from Thor Equities in a $325 million deal for land and air rights, Ceruzzi head Lou Ceruzzi told Commercial Observer. The deal is under hard contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.6sqft.com/construction-u...-hfz-capital-bryant-park-midtown-west-nypl-2/


----------



## Thegundi (Sep 16, 2015)

can't wait for this to be built
walk pass it everyday for few years and no progress


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Ceruzzi, SMI USA Drop Hotel Plans, Opt for Pied-à-Terres at 520 Fifth Avenue*
http://commercialobserver.com/2015/10/ceruzzi-smi-usa-drop-hotel-plans-opt-for-pied-a-terres-at-520-fifth-avenue/











> Ceruzzi Properties and Shanghai Municipal Investment USA have decided to include pied-à-terre apartments, rather than hotel rooms, on the bottom floors of their mixed-use property located at the corner of West 43rd Street and Fifth Avenue, Commercial Observer has learned.
> 
> This summer, the partners bought the building at 520 Fifth Avenue from Joseph Sitt’s Thor Equities for $325 million, as CO previously reported. Plans initially called for retail at the base, a hotel with 150 to 180 rooms above and then residential condominiums at the top, but they decided two days ago to abandon the hotel plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Delete


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

*Ceruzzi Hopes To Begin Construction At 520 Fifth Avenue This Fall*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/11/cer...nstruction_at_520_fifth_avenue_this_fall.html



> BY: EVAN BINDELGLASS 6:00 AM ON NOVEMBER 20, 2015
> 
> Developer Louis Ceruzzi has already begun demolition work at his property at 520 Fifth Avenue. We now know that construction will begin before New Years on the 71-story Handel Architects-designed tower, courtesy of an interview Ceruzzi gave to the Commercial Observer. In the interview, he also gave an update on his development at 147 East 86th Street. He said there is much work to be done relating to the Second Avenue Subway project, but real work should start in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know if this/these is/are the most recent rendering(s), but it was posted over on Skyscraperpage.



hunser said:


> --------------------
> 
> *520 5th Ave*: possible renderings


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ Huh. Looks like they mocked up a number of different designs. Both appear to be better than the close-up of the curvy glass we've seen so far, and I like the proportions of the cantilevered design quite a lot. Let's hope for some clarity soon.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Cantilevers... cantilevers everywhere!

I like it though


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Those are both pretty good but I prefer the second one. Either is better than the initial generic glass box rendering, which is nice.


----------



## CityGuy87 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the on-site rendering that has been partially revealed. We should see the full product soon enough.


----------



## AlenPG (Dec 8, 2015)

great!


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*First Full Look at SMI /Ceruzzi's Planned Fifth Avenue Supertower*
_December 20, 2016 _


> Things have been quiet over at the site of 520 Fifth Avenue for the past year. The prime corner lot at West 43rd Street is expected to yield a much-anticipated 71-story tower spearheaded by Ceruzzi Properties and the U.S. arm of Shanghai Municipal Investment, SMI USA. The residential-retail project was slated to break ground this past spring, but construction work hasn’t occurred since the pre-existing buildings were demolished in 2014. The lot was picked up by the developers for $275 million in 2015 and has roughly 300,000 buildable square feet.Presently the lot holds a make-shift holiday market, and building permits filed by Handel Architects two years ago remain unapproved.






























More photos and info in the post here.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Ugh!Ouch! *TACKY*
Hopefully those horizontal stripes won't be cladded with alubond, it looks bad enough.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The base has changed but the design is the same.








https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/features/future-nyc/construction-finally-set-begin-520-fifth-avenue/10283

They received $200 Million in financing on July 12th.



> The building will be *71 stories* altogether, with a knife-edged design by Handel Architects. Upon completion, it will be one of the tallest buildings in the area, and would offer residents views of various city landmarks.


https://www.multihousingnews.com/post/manhattan-mixed-use-wins-pre-development-financing/


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

^^ What is this huge placeholder to the north of this tower on 5th avenue? Is this the Extell assemblage?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

They did say this was supposed to start this year. Surely enough, A new fence has been raised and the rendering has been posted on site. If we're lucky maybe this will get bumped to supertall status. 71 floors, 920' could be the highest occupied space and it looks like this new spire of midtown will have a significant crown. 










*Midtown Supertower, 520 Fifth Avenue Readies for Groundbreaking*

updated renderings of the base:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lou Cerruzzi, who was championing this development, passed away some time back. Since then, Ceruzzi properties has been searching for a development partner to get this started. It looks like they're nailing down a deal with Madison Equities. Madison is partnered on 45 Broad Street. 

*Ceruzzi looks to bring Madison Equities in on 520 Fifth condo project*



> Robert Gladstone’s Madison Equities is in late-stage talks to join the project, sources told The Real Deal.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

no partnership news. Ceruzzi Properties has defaulted on their debt. 

*Ceruzzi’s $233M Debt on 520 Fifth Ave Is in Default and Up for Sale*



> Mack Real Estate Credit Strategies is putting the $232.9 million non-performing debt on 520 Fifth Avenue up for sale, according to an offering document shared with Commercial Observer.
> 
> Mack provided the loan against the 425,688-square-foot development site to Ceruzzi Properties and SMI USA in June 2017. The developers had planned to build a 76-story mixed-use skyscraper that would have included condominium apartments, a hotel and street-level retail. But the debt fell into default on its maturity date, Dec. 31 2018, and Mack has hired HFF to peddle the debt to the highest bidder, as per an investment memorandum shared with CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ceruzzi brought on a partner, but the clock is ticking. *Ceruzzi, SMI bring in new partner to try and save Fifth Ave development*



> Rabina Properties recently signed a joint-venture agreement to co-develop the planned 76-story mixed-use project just north of Bryant Park, a representative for the partnership told The Real Deal.
> 
> “Rabina’s going to be running this deal,” Ceruzzi president Art Hooper told TRD. “We’ll be codeveloping the deal, but we’ll be in the back seat to Rabina.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

some news! KPF is now the architect and has filed plans with the DOB









Kohn Pedersen Fox Files for 70-Story Tower at 520 Fifth Avenue, in Midtown Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Permits filed for a 70-story tower at 520 Fifth Avenue, in Midtown, list Rabina Properties as the owner and Kohn Pedersen Fox as the architect.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks amazing.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

supertall!









Midtown's Next Skinny Supertall will be a 995' Mixed-Use Tower on Fifth Avenue


520 Fifth Avenue, Midtown West : While some New York projects seem to take flight in the blink of an eye, some wallow in development purgatory for years on end. The worst is when




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

That looks amazing!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

posted by nyguy on ssp

Wind tunnel tests show 520 stacked in future surroundings...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

posted by nyguy on ssp


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like KPF mish-mashed 1 Vanderbilt with 130 William.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

And The Spiral as well.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I wish this was taller, like 1200-1400 feet tall


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it's fine to have 300m buildings balancing out the ones over 400m built or planned in the area, no need to go for total overkill.


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

From my model.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Holy catfish how do you make these models so fast!? 😂


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

I do it for a living. lol


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I wish this was taller, like 1200-1400 feet tall


I agree. I like supertall skyscrapers.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the ultra-luxury market is showing signs of recovery.









Biggest Week Since 2013 for Manhattan Luxury Home Market


Last week was the busiest week for luxury home contract signings in Manhattan since December 2013.




therealdeal.com







> Manhattan’s luxury real estate market saw buyers ink 50 deals in seven days for properties asking a combined $484 million, the largest dollar volume in a single week since 2013.
> It’s the third time this year the number of contract signings for luxury Manhattan homes hit 50 or more, according to the Olshan Report, which tracks Manhattan contract activity for homes asking at least $4 million.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*520 Fifth Avenue Awaits Supertall Construction In Midtown, Manhattan*








520 Fifth Avenue Awaits Supertall Construction in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction awaits at 520 Fifth Avenue, a 995-foot-tall project from Kohn Pedersen Fox and Rabina Properties in Midtown.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh yeah I’ve read this. This building will have the same height as One Manhattan West.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

construction loan imminent. There were excavators on site during the NYPD funeral last week at St Patrick's. 









This Small Arkansas Bank Is Fueling America’s Skyscraper Boom


Bank OZK in Arkansas is a prolific financier of luxury tower construction in Manhattan and one of the regional banks and debt funds propelling the surge in commercial real-estate development.




www.wsj.com







> OZK is nearing a deal to issue a $410 million loan to Rabina, the developer of a roughly 1,000-foot-tall Manhattan office and luxury residential tower on Fifth Avenue, which would be one of its largest loans, the bank said.





> At the Manhattan site at 520 Fifth Avenue, private-equity firm Carlyle Group is chipping in $130 million on top of OZK’s loan. The development sits on a street that has suffered from the absence of tourists and office workers during the pandemic. Still, Bank OZK President Brannon Hamblen said the Manhattan apartment market has weathered the pandemic well.


----------



## skcr (Nov 23, 2019)

Foster?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

skcr said:


> Foster?


KPF


----------



## CNTower246810 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm excited to see closer/more detailed renders of this project. This tower will add nicely to the new towers going up in midtown with its stone elements.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hudson11 said:


> construction loan imminent. There were excavators on site during the NYPD funeral last week at St Patrick's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rendering is gorgeous 😍


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Excavation Underway for Kohn Pedersen Fox's 520 Fifth Avenue Supertall in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Excavation is progressing at 520 Fifth Avenue, site of a 76-story mixed-use supertall from Kohn Pedersen and Rabina in Midtown, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

full steam ahead.









Rabina closes on $540M Construction Financing Package for 520 Fifth Avenue | Real Estate Weekly


Rabina, a multi-generational, family-owned and operated real estate investment and development firm based in New York, announced today the closing of a half-billion-dollar construction financing package for 520 Fifth Avenue, the first post-pandemic – and tallest – building in Manhattan to weave...




rew-online.com







> JLL Capital Markets represented Rabina in arranging the $540 million financing package consisting of a $410 million senior mortgage provided by Bank OZK and $130 million mezzanine financing provided by Carlyle’s Global Credit business.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Great. Another supertall in progress. Shouldn't be long before we can call this U/C.


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Great! Now we have 6 supertalls progressing:

270 Park Avenue (1,388’)
41 - 47 West 57th (1,100’)
570 Fifth Avenue (1,060’)
343 Madison Avenue (1,050’)
262 Fifth Avenue (1,010’)
520 Fifth Avenue (995’)

All of them are set to finish by 2026!


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

NanoRay said:


> Great! Now we have 6 supertalls progressing:
> 
> 270 Park Avenue (1,388’)
> 41 - 47 West 57th (1,100’)
> ...


So here we have got a lot of skyscrapers:

*Skyscrapers Boom 2022 - 2030*
Affirmation Tower (1,663’) ~2030
175 Park Avenue (1,575’) 2029/30
Tower Fifth (1,556’) 2028-30
350 Park Avenue (1,450’) 2027
270 Park Avenue (1,388’) ~2024-26
2 World Trade Center (1,350’) 2026-28
Penn 15 (1,270’) 2030
One Park Lane (1,216’) Likely cancelled
45 Broad Street (1,115’) ON HOLD
41 - 47 West 57th Street (1,100’) 2026
9 Dekalb Avenue (1,066’) 2022
570 Fifth Avenue (1,060’) 2026-27
343 Madison Avenue (1,050’) 2026
Hudson Spiral (1,041’) 2022-23
50 Hudson Yards (1,011’) 2022
262 Fifth Avenue (1,010’) ON HOLD
520 Fifth Avenue (995’) 2026-27
2 Manhattan West (935’) 2022
5 World Trade Center (920’) 2028
125 Greenwich Street (912’) ON HOLD
27-48 Jackson Avenue (811’) 2026-28
130 William Street (800’) 2022
One Seaport (670’) ON HOLD
415 Madison Avenue (605’) 2026-27


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

NanoRay said:


> So here we have got a lot of skyscrapers:
> 
> *Skyscrapers Boom 2022 - 2030*
> Affirmation Tower (1,663’) ~2030
> ...


Activity Resumes on 1,011-Foot Supertall at 262 Fifth Avenue in NoMad, Manhattan - New York YIMBY I suppose the 262 Fifth Avenue have been resumed since you last saw it? Hmm?...It might be under construction (or in preparation state) by now..I'm just saying.
Otherwise, it sure looks valid all of it and so sad that 45 Broad Street still is on hold,and even for long time.It would would/OR will be most favorite building no matter height,unless they radically changing its height and most importantly its façade look..What a pity..🤷‍♂️🙄

Moreover, the status or fate of One Park Lane aren't that now in a solid and reliable way as far I have been reading, but could likely be it or not(depends of its future circumstances and rock-solid and utterly obvious hints that 100 % leading it to be so),instead.No one is able to foresee or predict it 100 % atm.

But,when that being said,a super lovely list of proposed, approved and/or under construction supertalls of NYC that it's.
So,waow, I must say.That's for sure.
So, many already and that's when we particularly taken for what have been built alone in the last couple of years into account.

Finally, credits and kudos to you for making an overview for the certainly and possibly up-coming supertalls of NYC.Yeah..🙃🙂😉👍👌💎


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been working on my 3D model of 520 Fifth-- here it is as seen from 30 Rock:








Base photo by Anthony Quintano (used under CC-BY 2.0)
I've realised that there are no renderings yet released of the lower 20 floors, so it seems my model will stay incomplete for a while!


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

xing lin said:


> I've been working on my 3D model of 520 Fifth-- here it is as seen from 30 Rock:
> View attachment 3454964
> 
> Base photo by Anthony Quintano (used under CC-BY 2.0)
> I've realised that there are no renderings yet released of the lower 20 floors, so it seems my model will stay incomplete for a while!


Damnnnn


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

xing lin said:


> I've been working on my 3D model of 520 Fifth-- here it is as seen from 30 Rock:
> View attachment 3454964
> 
> Base photo by Anthony Quintano (used under CC-BY 2.0)
> I've realised that there are no renderings yet released of the lower 20 floors, so it seems my model will stay incomplete for a while!


Impressive 3D model, impressive


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Impressive 3D model, impressive


Thank you


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Excavation Continues for Kohn Pedersen Fox's 520 Fifth Avenue Supertall in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Excavation is continuing at 520 Fifth Avenue, site of a 76-story, 98-unit mixed-use supertall from Kohn Pedersen Fox and Rabina in Midtown Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## CNTower246810 (Jun 17, 2009)

Render of my own model of the project using Google Earth Street view imagery, this is really a spectacular building.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is one gorgeous design!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

towerpower123 said:


> That is one gorgeous design!


It's no 175, but it'll do


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder if high inflation is even good for luxury condominium construction, because if you have a few million dollars on your bank account and the money loses 7% of its value within in year, a condominium might be a good investment, even if you will never live there and have to pay taxes and fees.


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

CNTower246810 said:


> Render of my own model of the project using Google Earth Street view imagery, this is really a spectacular building.
> 
> View attachment 3513279


Caught on 4K.


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Twopsy said:


> I wonder if high inflation is even good for luxury condominium construction, because if you have a few million dollars on your bank account and the money loses 7% of its value within in year, a condominium might be a good investment, even if you will never live there and have to pay taxes and fees.


The other issue right now is that construction materials are costly because of the supply issues. I work in the field and there are so many supply issues from electrical panels, hvac, concrete, etc. Anything under construction right now is expensive or experiencing some delays.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

This is U/C and is now 1000 feet or 305 meters

Source: SSP thread


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pictures first. People like something to look at.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

inside the foundation mat, down in the pit. screen grab from Cormac O Connor on LinkedIn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Posted October 25 by Urbannizer on SSP









Posted December 14 by JC_Heights on Yimby Forums


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Foundations Underway for KPF's 520 Fifth Avenue Supertall in Midtown, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Foundation work is progressing at 520 Fifth Avenue, site of a 76-story, 98-unit supertall from KPF and Rabina in Midtown, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

